# How to find the front side bus speed on Dell PowerEdege 600SC



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

I need to replace a cpu in a Dell PowerEdege 600SC and i need to know how to find the front side bus speed, (533or 400/mhz). It has a ServerWorks chip sets with a socket 478 processor. 

Here are the HWiNFO output on the motherboard:
Motherboard 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Computer] 
Computer Brand Name: Dell System PowerEdge 600SC 

[Motherboard] 
Motherboard Model: 
Motherboard Chipset: ServerWorks CMIC-SL 
Motherboard Slots: 5xPCI 

[BIOS] 
BIOS Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies 
BIOS Date: 10/19/04 

Super-IO/LPC Chip: National Semiconductor PC8741x 
Trusted Platform Module (TPM) Chip: Not Found 
High Precision Event Timers (HPET): Not Found 

=============
Thanks.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It will depend on the cpu. Pretty vague on the specs at dells website.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

533 fsb


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want to "feel" confident

download and run CPU-Z that will give you cpu info and FSB capability

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...
I head that some of their 600SC support 533 fsb, and some of them (earlier product) only support 400 fsb... I have a Pentium P4 1.8 ghz with 400fsb running on this system now, and wonder if I can upgrade to P4 2.8 ghz with 533fsb? Don't know how to check out the motherboard's fsb support...
Any infomation will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.2cpu.com/articles/38_1.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well......... I will bet lunch your answer will be no


however you can check the dell website with your machine code number which is a bar code looking sticker ........ from there check for bios updates ..... keep your fingers crossed

but i doubt it ........ thats a big jump up in the land of OEM machines


but then again you can buy 2.8 ghz 533 mhz fsb cpu's dirt cheap on ebay ...... it would be worth the gamble as long as you dont "wager" more than $25.00

keep us posted with your progress .................... I am willing to bet you have a 400MHZ motherboard 

check the cpu-z report ?????


----------



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

The cpu-z output on mainboard:
Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge ServerWorks ID0017 rev. 01
Southbridge ServerWorks ID0227 rev. 00


----------



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is the cpu-z output on the mainboard (see attached screenshot).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

please give me the cpu report 


and also the service tag number on your machine


----------



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

Service Tag: 7X55621
cup-z report attached.
Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok your current CPU is a 400 MHZ version


the newest and last bios revision is DEC / 2004 >>>>>> had there been several bios revisions with the last one being in the 3rd quarter of 2005 then I would say .......... good chance ....... BUT

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...temID=PWE_600_SC&os=WNET&osl=en&catid=&impid=


I doubt that bios file delivered 533mhz capability ...............


IMHO ......... you have struck out ..................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=PWE_600_SC&os=WNET&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## itdba (Oct 13, 2008)

Too bad... Thanks for your help.


----------

